# brake light in cluster and abs light wont go off



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok i did a search on here to find an answer problem is i went through 11 pages of threads and nobody post if a suggestion worked or not we need to post after the fix of what worked I also noticed that alot of questions go with no replys at all . I am looking yo fix my problems and hopefully help others with theirs


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

*bump*

So 32 people have looked at this so far and no comments or help :S well i got a new switch today for the ebrake will put it in tomorrow and update any results i checked the fluid level before i went out and it is good


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Scan with VCDS or factory scan tool to get codes from the ABS.


----------



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

was there not a recall for this problem?


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

*scan tool*

I am trying to get down to my buddies to use his scanner not sure if it will work i have heard that the regular scanners sometimes dont


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

*recall*

I am not sure but that would be great if they wanna fix it lol


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

*info coming friday night*

I ran a scan with Modis and got a code but I wont be home to see what it was til friday


----------



## NPoulos24 (Apr 15, 2012)

*code*

ok so Modis is giving me a code 00668 supply voltage terminal 30 signal outside tolerances
I was looking for the relay thinking that might be it but now another problem my fuse box doesnt look like any other I have seen a pic of


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you have a Bently Manual for this car? That is the best way to track down the voltage supply for the ABS.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00668

The Bentley manual will have the required wiring diagrams.


----------

